
Israeli Ministry of Health Price List (1 USD = 3.49 ILS) [Excel Spreadsheet] - oldgradstudent
https://www.health.gov.il/Subjects/Finance/Taarifon/Documents/Ministry_Of_Health_Price_List_011019.xlsx
======
alweare
Wow, mostly reasonable prices. Nice work Israel!! I think everyone also has
health care there by law.

